# Ls2 cold start whine



## Joed086 (Apr 13, 2018)

Hey guys, I have a 2006 GTO and when I start the engine cold there is a whining noise for about 20 seconds. I'm reading this is common so I'm curious what you guys think. Any help appreciated thanks! 

https://youtu.be/MteXQBS4BVU


----------



## Shake-N-Bake (Jun 16, 2015)

My 05 does that from time to time as well. It sounds like it could be the alternator running at high charge for a few moments. Do you notice the sound only when the car has been sitting for several days?


----------

